# Looking for Rescue GSD In/KY area



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all. Someone has contacted me about wanting a rescue GSD. Here's what he's looking for:

I’m looking for a male GSD between 6mo-1.5yr old. No kids and there will be one other female dog. Doesn’t need to have much obedience training as I can spend time and do what training I will require. Mostly a companion for me and my other dog. My favorite color is sable and I don’t like solid color if I can help it and long hair is a disqualifier as I live near the woods. I’m not really looking for a dog I can’t meet and spend a few minutes with because I don’t want to commit to a dog that’s not a good match with so many that need to be adopted locally. BUT if there is anything that you think might work I would consider it. I hate to be so picky but I’m ready to make a serious commitment with a new member of my family. Thanks for your help!

If any rescue knows of a dog near this area, please PM me so we can hopefully help this guy, Matt, save a great rescue pupper! He's willing to drive to Indianapolis or Frankfort, Kent.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I am located in KY, and have many contacts in the state and surronding areas. 

Where specifically is this family located? I am the only GSD rescue in Ky at this point. (that I know of)

my email is http://www.dumas.petfinder.com They can send me an email and I will do my best to help them out.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They are in Jeffersonville, IN, right across the bridge from Louisville, Kent.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Did he already check on petfinder? When I was searching for a pup, I was on petfinder 24/7!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

His coworker works in rescue so he asked her, then it got forwarded to me.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

He should really try Petfinder. There are multiple people doing GSD rescue not that far from him including some that have dogs similar to what he's describing.


----------

